# Luvmypets 2014 Lambing Thread



## luvmypets (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi we only have one remaining ewe. We are totally newbies at lambing and our first ewe had a stroke while lambing. Her udder is filling and dropping, her girly parts are pink / reddish and her belly is big. The babies constantly kick and we have no idea when she was bred. Would pics be helpful .


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes pictures would be very  helpful 
Not to mention you get to show off your sheep!
Fingers are crossed she has twins!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 19, 2014)

If she has a sungle shes gonna have a hard time lambing.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 19, 2014)

Pictures all from today any guesses


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 19, 2014)

Anyone


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 19, 2014)

Well her udder looks full that's for sure. Her lady parts however do not look as poofy as they should be.
I would guess one more week!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 19, 2014)

Udder is looking a lot closer! 

I don't go by udder size or how puffy her behind is. Those can be clues, but each ewe is different. Some of our ewes get really puffy weeks before lambing and others the day of. My Shetlands don't get puffy at all.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh ok yea her girly parts one day turned bulging and pink, yea my guess is in a week.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 19, 2014)

You guys remember when the vet said she would lamb the next day....three months later.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 19, 2014)

luvmypets said:


> You guys remember when the vet said she would lamb the next day....three months later.


Haha, oh boy do I feel your pain! Just hang in their, she will pop out some wonderful babies


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 19, 2014)

Yea i guess everyone feels that way.


----------



## Ruus (Apr 19, 2014)

You must be going crazy by now, I knew when my ewes were due and when one went five days over I was so grumpy I was getting impossible to live with.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah lol animals like to tease us.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2014)

Ugh ate to much candy stomach hurts.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Her water broke!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Mammy lambed a few hours ago. It was assisted because she had a big lamb and a small opening, however it was worth ot for a healthy ewe lamb. Everyone meet lily


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats! Have been waiting for MONTHS! Glad she finally let that lamb out!

Lily is adorable!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks so much. #2 is coming


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

No she hasn't made any progress. I asked for them to check and make sure there's bad positioning. Ugh I'm so nervous.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 21, 2014)

Are you sure she's going to have a 2nd? That first lamb is quite large. 

I'd say, if she's not laying down and pushing or if she's settled down and isn't acting restless, she's probably done. Also, has she passed her placenta? If she has, then no more babies. 

If you aren't sure if she's done, reach inside and feel for a nose and feet.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

She passed placenta...BUT she laying down and pushing again. Lily is so restless and prancing around. Mammy stomach is flat on one side and huge on the other.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Also she is restless


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 21, 2014)

Which side is still big? Right side is where the baby hangs out, left is where the rumen is. 

If she's passed the placenta, she should be all done. Sometimes they stretch and push and bit more after giving birth because they are still having a few contractions to shrink the uterus. She also could be uncomfortable after giving birth. She had a big baby. 

If there is any question about whether there is another lamb in there, scrub up and check her. Or if you are uncomfortable doing it yourself, call the vet.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you im starting to think its just lily...but thats fine with me .


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Would pics be helpful


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah. A clear picture of her whole back end would help.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Wait is it bad if we dont dip the navel . Is it ok if we do it tommorow.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 21, 2014)

You don't have to dip the navel although it is a good precautionary practice. I haven't ever dipped and have never had a case of joint ill. By tomorrow it should be dried up and it will be pointless


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you! My dad was like we'll do it tommorow and im like freaking out. Now i know Lily will be fine


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2014)

So happy we have more babies coming in a two weeks, some bym eggs are showing wonderful veining. And our broody abandoned her eggs but one of our silkies saved the duckies and took the eggs.


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats on the lamb!
SO ADORABLE.
What a big lambie too 

So happy for you!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

Im so proud of mammy what a good mama


----------



## Ruus (Apr 22, 2014)

Yay! She looks good!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats on that beautiful Lily!!!!  It's been a long wait!!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

Seems Mammy might have a fever. We want to bottle feed her until Mammy gets better . We are getting antibiotics later.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

More pics coming


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

Mammy grunts when Lily nurses. Her back arches and she chews cud. Also shes panting again.  And is her back area still supposed to be messy. Also her baa is weaker but im wondering if thats because she doesnt want to hurt lilys ears.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 22, 2014)

That all sounds normal to me...except,maybe, the muted baa.

Her rear end can, and probably will, be messy for up to a month after birth. Typically though she will stop discharging within a couple of weeks.

I would suggest leaving Lily on Mammy. Even if Mammy does have a fever. Lambs do better on their mothers then they will ever do on a bottle. Removing a lamb you always run the risk of Mammy rejecting her down the road even if she is only gone for a couple of days.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

Okie we think the muted baa is because shes really really sore lily is a big baby compared to the opening.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

Too cute


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

What is the Normal temp for ewe is.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 22, 2014)

102-103


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok thanks would a dog ther mometer work


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 22, 2014)

I used a human one for our sheep...then took me months to replace it for the humans...duh...can't see why a dog one would be different?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi guys just thought I'd update. Lily is doing great. I figured out Mams lost her baa because she was screaming at the top of her lungs during delivery. We expanded Lily's play room so she can bound around and be a perfect little girl.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 27, 2014)

lumypets - so glad Mammy finally lambed for you, and her and Lily are doing well!  I am still waiting on my last one.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 27, 2014)

Brosa right


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 27, 2014)

luvmypets - yes, I am still waiting on Brosa to lamb.  It's her first time.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 28, 2014)

Hehe good luck, Mammy drove us crazy, but its always worth it for a happy lamb. Also Lily is a week old today.


----------

